# Problem with Glade-3



## jnr (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi all, I'm trying to use devel/glade3 to lay out the GUI for a new PyGTK app, but I've run into a problem with the menu/toolbar/treeview editor.

The "Add" button to create new menu items, toolbar items, and tree view columns does not function in my copy of Glade. Instead, I get this dumped to the running terminal:


```
(glade-3:24585): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2270: signal `delete' is invalid for instance `0x80c392180'

(glade-3:24585): GladeUI-CRITICAL **: glade_command_create: assertion `GLADE_IS_WIDGET_ADAPTOR (adaptor)' failed

(glade-3:24585): GladeUI-CRITICAL **: glade_widget_get_name: assertion `GLADE_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(glade-3:24585): GladeUI-CRITICAL **: glade_widget_property_set: assertion `GLADE_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(glade-3:24585): GladeUI-CRITICAL **: glade_widget_property_set: assertion `GLADE_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
```

I tried the same in a Linux VM, and it functions as expected by giving me a new toolbutton, menu item, or treeview column. Does anyone have any tips for how I should troubleshoot this? For now, I'm just going to finish my UI definition in the VM.


----------



## expl (Dec 18, 2009)

@mod: Topic should be moved to "ports" section of the forums.

Please state the exact versions of Glade3 and GTK and the method you used to install.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

@expl

I thought about it, but am not entirely convinced. The port itself was installed without errors, but working (scripting/programming) with the software produces these errors.


----------



## jnr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm using the newest versions in Ports as of this post:


```
gtk-2.18.5          Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (current stable version)
glade3-gnome-3.6.7  A user interface builder for GTK+/GNOME
libglade2-2.6.4_1   GNOME glade library
```

Now that I have my glade file finished, I have a problem where some of my GTKToolButtons render completely blank in my application (PyGTK with GTKBuilder) despite looking fine in the interface designer. Google turned up nothing of interest, so I don't think it's caused by something I'm doing or not doing.

Application: http://i.imgur.com/LnSLN.png
Within Glade: http://i.imgur.com/TwVYE.png

There are some other applications on my machine that make use of the same stock items, such as Deluge, so I'm not sure what to make of that. The blank buttons still work, luckily.


----------



## expl (Dec 22, 2009)

jnr said:
			
		

> I'm using the newest versions in Ports as of this post:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Do you get any GTK assertion warnings reported in stderr?

Edit:
Also could upload your glade form file?


----------



## ingrato (Feb 11, 2013)

DutchDaemon,

Did you ever figure out what was preventing the Add button on the Tree editor from adding columns?  I'm having the same issue, and this thread seems to have just died in 2009.  I'm surprised nobody has had this same issue or nobody is reporting it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2013)

I have no idea why you think I use this application, or whatever it is.


----------



## ingrato (Feb 12, 2013)

DutchDaemon,

Sorry, I meant to ask jnr.


----------



## ZmAY (Apr 5, 2013)

This problem still persists. 
	
	



```
The "Add" button to create new menu items, toolbar items, and tree view columns does not function.
```

Using:


libglade2-2.6.4_5
glade3-3.7.3_1
gtk-2.24.6_2

Any known solution for that?


----------



## Markand (Apr 9, 2013)

No there are no solutions:

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670764

My personal fix, I've switched to Qt.


----------

